# File Sharing- Logon Failure



## billy12 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have two desktop computers and one laptop. The laptop (computer C) and one desktop (computer B) are running Windows XP Home Edition. The other desktop (computer A) is running Windows XP Media Center Edition. Computer B can access computer A and C with no problems. However, when computers A and C try to access computer B, I receive the following message:

\\A is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Logon Failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer.




Computer B does not have a Local Security Settings, which was the original problem with computer A. How do I open up access to computer B from computers A and C?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer 

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files: 

Download the following and install it 

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell 

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.) 

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## billy12 (Jul 14, 2007)

That seemed to have worked, except now I have another problem. It says:

\\Computer is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of the server to find out if you have access permissions.

Access is denied.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.


----------



## billy12 (Jul 14, 2007)

It still says the same thing... :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you have simple sharing enabled on the Media Center machine?

Windows Explorer, Tools, Folder Options, View. The last entry is for Simple File Sharing.


----------



## billy12 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, I do.


----------



## billy12 (Jul 14, 2007)

I fixed the issue. I had different versions of McAfee running on each computer. I upgraded the older version to the new version. Under "Manage Network", I invited the other computers to the network. Now, everything is running fine between the two desktops. However, the laptop is having problems accessing the Media Center PC. Whenever one tries to access the other, I get the message:

\\Computer is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of the server to find out if you have access permissions.

The network path was not found.



What do I do for this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you ping all the computers by name?


----------

